# dried basil stems..



## panhead (Nov 16, 2010)

i grew a pretty large amount of basil this year,,i have all the dried out stems and i wondered id they would be any good to put in my smoker..has anyone tried anything like this and whats your opinion on this....


----------



## arnie (Nov 16, 2010)

I used a large amount of basil smoke drying toamtoes which turned out great. I can't help but believe that throwing a handful of basil stems in while something was smokeing would turn out good. try it and let us know.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 16, 2010)

I second that!!


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds tasty. I might give that a try myself.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have my eyes and ears wide open for this one. I too have several basil plants on the porch railing.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 18, 2010)

Make basil infused olive oil! Pour a bottle of EVOO into a pot, toss in a bunch of basil stems, get the oil warm.... not hot, but good and warm. Turn off the heat and let it sit for at least 12 hrs., filter it through some cheesecloth and put it back in your bottle. It will have a nice light basil flavor that is great to cook with!


----------

